# Bearded Dragon Help



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Several months ago (in March, not long after I got him) my bearded dragon had a respiratory infection. We don't know what caused it since all his temps and humidity were in normal range, but we took him to the vet and got him treated. The infection cleared up and he was back his normal self for about a month but then took to hanging out underneath the balcony that makes up his basking spot. I figured he was just going through brumation and would take him out 2 times a week to give him a good soak. He'd eat and be active for a while after the soak, but now he's refusing to eat (for a week now) and just goes back to his spot under the balcony. It's not another respiratory infection flare up since he's not showing any signs whatsoever, but it just seems like that respiratory infection changed him somehow. He's older (not even really sure how old) and I'm not sure of where he came from or how he was treated previously, but this just seems like a drastic change in behavior for him. I've tried changes in food to just about everything I can think of and he just gives me that suspicious beardy glare. He seems perfectly fine when outside the tank and will run around licking things. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this. I'm keeping a log of his weight and have an emergency liquid diet on hand if things start going bad.


----------



## tamyymat (Aug 8, 2014)

Mojo -






'our boy' who ended up laying eggs at 18 months - does go under her balcony at times. I just figured it was because the basking area was getting a bit to warm directly at times. We have a tile upside down on it so basically it is clay absorbing the warmth. She has gone through no eating phases - we just mixed up her foods. Mango is her favorite this month - lol but dandelion is her all time favorite. Try offering him different stuff in different areas of tank. I also moved her basking rock a bit out of direct heat and she was back in her normal spot just on the ground not on the tiled balcony


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

That's the same way that I have Darwin's tank set up. I've heard that they love dandelion greens, but I haven't been able to find them here. He's never been much of a greens eater to begin with, but maybe if I try the organic store they'll have something different that he'll eat. I did get him to eat a few superworms after his soak today. How long did Mojo's no eating phases last? So far Darwin hasn't lost any weight, so maybe I'm just being overly paranoid.


----------



## tamyymat (Aug 8, 2014)

kksrats said:


> That's the same way that I have Darwin's tank set up. I've heard that they love dandelion greens, but I haven't been able to find them here. He's never been much of a greens eater to begin with, but maybe if I try the organic store they'll have something different that he'll eat. I did get him to eat a few superworms after his soak today. How long did Mojo's no eating phases last? So far Darwin hasn't lost any weight, so maybe I'm just being overly paranoid.


I think it is great you are weighing Darwin. Her longest phase was 11 days. I have heard of longer phases. Just keep it up. Another thing she liked was the arugula (sp?) in the produce area. She will eat just about anything but some things you want to limit. The best way to make sure Darwin is doing well is to monitor his poop. since he ate superworms he should poop soon. Here is a complete list of the foods we have fed Mojo that she has loved along with a few treats

up until a year old she had 80% insects 20% greens now we flip flop 20% insects 80% greens

Crickets
Mealworms

"Main foods"
Collard Greens
Dandelion Greens
Arugula
Mango
Mustard Greens
Squash -& squash flowers


"Feed her occasionally"
apple
basil
canned pinto beans
blueberries
cabbage raw
carrots with greens
celery with leaves
kale
honeydew melon
peas
radicchio
watermelon
yams
clover (loves this too)
alfalfa spouts
honeysuckle
okra

"little offered of these because of low nutrient value but she loves them"
banana
beets
parsley
pomegranate
cooked potato and sweet
raspberries

I NEVER feed her the below - vet said could be toxic or have 0 nutritional value
Eggplant
avocado
iceberg lettuce
mushrooms
rhubarb
tofu
spinach
pothos ivy


----------

